
Computer Vision and the CCPA: What You Need to Know - nchafni
https://medium.com/trueface-ai/computer-vision-and-the-ccpa-what-you-need-to-know-928477de0601
======
mebr
Very timely, I have been trying to learn more about what the new privacy laws
mean for small saas startups. I wish there were more info on this for
startups.

